# jboss fehlermeldung



## Guest (11. Sep 2006)

hallo *,

ich habe folgendes problem:
ich möchte meine jsf anwendung vom tomcat auf den jboss übertragen, auf tomcat läuft die anwendung ohne fehler.
wenn ich die anwendung über den jboss aufrufe erhalte ich folgende fehlermeldungen:

------
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Exception in JSP: /jsf/login.jsp:5

2: <%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
3: <%@ taglib uri="http://jakarta.apache.org/taglibs/log-1.0" prefix="log" %>
4: 
5: <f:loadBundle basename="bam.ui.resource.resources" var="messages" />
6: <html>
7: <head>
8: <log:info category="bam">Login Seite betreten!</log:info>


Stacktrace:
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:504)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:375)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	com.sun.faces.context.ExternalContextImpl.dispatch(ExternalContextImpl.java:322)
	com.sun.faces.application.ViewHandlerImpl.renderView(ViewHandlerImpl.java:130)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RenderResponsePhase.execute(RenderResponsePhase.java:87)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.phase(LifecycleImpl.java:200)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:117)
	javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:198)
	org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:96)


root cause 

javax.servlet.ServletException: No faces context?!
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.doHandlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:858)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:791)
	org.apache.jsp.jsf.login_jsp._jspService(login_jsp.java:132)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:332)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	com.sun.faces.context.ExternalContextImpl.dispatch(ExternalContextImpl.java:322)
	com.sun.faces.application.ViewHandlerImpl.renderView(ViewHandlerImpl.java:130)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RenderResponsePhase.execute(RenderResponsePhase.java:87)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.phase(LifecycleImpl.java:200)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:117)
	javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:198)
	org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:96)


root cause 

javax.servlet.jsp.JspException: No faces context?!
	org.apache.myfaces.taglib.core.LoadBundleTag.doStartTag(LoadBundleTag.java:74)
	org.apache.jsp.jsf.login_jsp._jspx_meth_f_loadBundle_0(login_jsp.java:149)
	org.apache.jsp.jsf.login_jsp._jspService(login_jsp.java:103)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:332)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	com.sun.faces.context.ExternalContextImpl.dispatch(ExternalContextImpl.java:322)
	com.sun.faces.application.ViewHandlerImpl.renderView(ViewHandlerImpl.java:130)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RenderResponsePhase.execute(RenderResponsePhase.java:87)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.phase(LifecycleImpl.java:200)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:117)
	javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:198)
	org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:96)

-------------------------------

meine web.xml sieht so aus:




```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>javax.faces.STATE_SAVING_METHOD</param-name>
  <param-value>server</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>javax.faces.CONFIG_FILES</param-name>
  <param-value>/WEB-INF/faces-config.xml</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <listener>
  <listener-class>com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener</listener-class>
 </listener>
 <servlet>
  <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
  <servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
  <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
 </servlet>
 <servlet>
  <servlet-name>TilesServet</servlet-name>
  <servlet-class>org.apache.struts.tiles.TilesServlet</servlet-class>
  <init-param>
   <param-name>definitions-config</param-name>
   <param-value>/WEB-INF/tiles-defs.xml</param-value>
  </init-param>
  

  <init-param>
   <param-name>definitions-parser-validate</param-name>
   <param-value>true</param-value>
  </init-param>
  <load-on-startup>2</load-on-startup>
 </servlet>
 <servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
  <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
 </servlet-mapping>
 <servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
  <url-pattern>*.jsf</url-pattern>
 </servlet-mapping>
 <taglib>
  <taglib-uri>http://jakarta.apache.org/taglibs/log-1.0</taglib-uri>
  <taglib-location>/WEB-INF/taglibs-log.tld</taglib-location>
</taglib>
</web-app>
```


kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Gumble (12. Sep 2006)

> org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Exception in JSP: /jsf/login.jsp:5





> <servlet-mapping>
> <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
> <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
> </servlet-mapping>
> ...



einmal heissts /jsf/ und einmal /faces/ oder *.jsf
das sollte schon zusammenpassen!


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2006)

hi gumble,


danke für die antwort, hat leider nicht geholfen.

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Exception in JSP: /jsf/login.jsp:7

4: 
5: <html>
6: <head>
7: <f:view>
8: <f:loadBundle basename="bam.ui.resource.resources" var="messages" />
9: <log:info category="bam">Login Seite betreten!</log:info>
10: <log:error>Login Seite betreten!</log:error>

Stacktrace:
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:504)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:393)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)

...

es sieht irgend wie so aus, als jsf gar nicht vom jboss erkannt wird???

vieleicht noch eine idee?

gruß
micha


----------



## Gumble (12. Sep 2006)

hmm, vesuch mal ne minimalst jsf config aufzusetzen. also nur hallo welt und dann stueck fuer stueck erweitern....


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2006)

werd ich versuchen.
ich habe leider noch keine erfahrung mit jboss

vielen dank erst mal


----------

